# imagenomic portraiture



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with imagenomic portraiture & what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 24, 2012)

I have it. It can be a really awesome tool if you play and really get to know what it is doing.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the trial right now & just can't seem to get the look I'm going for...been messing with it for a week now...any suggestions?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 25, 2012)

If you get too much in Portraiture, just reduce the opacity of the layer in photoshop.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 25, 2012)

I do that & also use my eraser tool as elements has no history brush...I am almost needing more smoothness in the skin...


----------



## Buckster (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been using it for more than two years, and I like it a lot.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you adding to your selection to make sure you are getting all of the skin tones? If you need more smoothing adjust more in Portraiture.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 25, 2012)

What do you mean by adding selections? This must be where I'm going wrong..I click the dropper on the end of the nose so it excludes mouth & eyes lol geezo, I am more clueless than I thought I was! I do adjust all the settings....hmmm...


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 25, 2012)

Is the trial exactly like the purchased one?  Maybe I'm not getting all the good with the trial....just wanted to make sure I liked it before I purchase it.....


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 25, 2012)

The second eye dropper is to add to the selection. You can see what is selected in the mast preview on the right hand side of the window. If it isn't encompassing all of your skin then use the second eye dropper to add to it. 
THere are presets installed in portraiture. Top left hand side. 
If they don't cut it try playing with the sliders and seeing what they do. It's hard to tell you what to do when I don't really know what you need. KWIM?


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok.. I see what ya mean! Gonna go mess with it some more thanks... any chance you could post one of your edits with it so I can take a look?
Thanks!!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 25, 2012)

You get football seeing how that's what I am working on now! Just a light fix on his face.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 26, 2012)

Well here's my go at it...CC welcome...still need a bit of practice


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 27, 2012)

Portraiture is great. Use masks on the portraiture layer to get it where ya need, and either opacity or brushes with varying opacities. It is a great tool, but even a hammer won't swing itself.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah...I'm aware of that...I've been practicing


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 27, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:


> View attachment 21312 Well here's my go at it...CC welcome...still need a bit of practice


It's pretty small to look at, but it looks to be really soft on the skin. Could be good, but I think she's a bit plastic.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 27, 2012)

It's big on my pc if ya click on it..?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 27, 2012)

It's bigger, but not much.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry...when I first tried to put it up it said it was too big, so I just resized it to web size...


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 28, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:


> Yeah...I'm aware of that...I've been practicing



My fault for replying before reading the other comments. Sorry about that


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 29, 2012)

No problem


----------

